# Instagram @2k17_Cruze Progress



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

I started my build today. De-badged the back and I’m not sure how I feel about it. I like it but it feels plain. I also added a front splitter with support rods. I’m still working on the front bumper. Hopefully tomorrow I’ll be re-doing the front grille I have an exhaust coming this week and I have springs coming in a couple weeks. Follow me on instagram @2k17_Cruze to follow the build with a little more detail.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Looking good so far. Gonna throw some fogs in that bad boy?


----------



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

Cruzen18 said:


> Looking good so far. Gonna throw some fogs in that bad boy?


Oh yeah. I have to decide which ones. There are few different styles I’m looking at right now.


----------



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

Today my fiancée and I worked on making the grille to replace the upper grille. I painted the chrome and cut the center out and replaced it with wire mesh I painted. I had to use two pieces of the mesh so I put in a small piece of metal over the spot the meet to hide the ugly. (Zip ties are only temporary until the glue dries lol)


----------



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

I have completed my exhaust! Finally! It took a while and a little customizing. So I found out the hard way that the exhaust I ordered was for the hatchback. But instead of packing it back up and sending it back in, I made it fit. It wasn’t much customizing. I had to flip the hanger mount around, I had to bend the hanger rod to make it fit, and I had to cut the bumper. It was a tight fit with the fuel tank and the spare wheel den. It is a very mild deep rumble. It sounds really good. Not too loud but it doesn’t sound stock. When I cut the bumper it wasn’t a horrible cut but it was clearly not a straight edge so I used the black rubber pieces that some people put on their doors edge to stop damage to someone’s car if the swing the door open and hit someone’s car. It is the Flowmaster Force II axle back. If you have the hatchback I would recommend this exhaust if you want something mild but if you have the sedan I wouldn’t recommend it unless you like the challenge.


----------



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

I completed my lower grille today and I moved the splitter back slightly.


----------



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

Well this is a late update but I guess better late then never. The coilovers have been installed! It wasn’t really too difficult. My neighbor helped me complete the driver side front and back. But the next day I did both front and back on the passenger side in about and hour and half by myself. The hardest part was removing the spring from the rear. I have it lowered sensibly for now while the springs settle. I’ll post pictures periodically to show the heights especially if I adjust it.


----------



## JAGCruze2017 (Feb 20, 2019)

Looks good. I’m not a fan of the splitter but that’s why it’s your car and not mine . Everything else looks good. I would get the preprinted spoiler off eBay and fogs then you would be set


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

